# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  MDF hidrofugo ou contraplacado marítimo

## Ernesto Silva

Boa tarde, no seguimento do meu pedido de opiniões para o meu projecto de 1,50x70x60 gostava de saber a vossa opinião para o móvel a revestir a estrutura em ferro, se de MDF hidrofugo, contaplacado marítimo ou outra solução economicamente mais barata e funcional. Já agora onde posso comprar os referidos materiais aqui na zona do Porto

Ernesto Silva

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boa tarde, no seguimento do meu pedido de opiniões para o meu projecto de 1,50x70x60 gostava de saber a vossa opinião para o móvel a revestir a estrutura em ferro, se de MDF hidrofugo, contaplacado marítimo ou outra solução economicamente mais barata e funcional. Já agora onde posso comprar os referidos materiais aqui na zona do Porto
> 
> Ernesto Silva




Boas, eu apostava no contraplacado marítimo!


Um off topic, essa frase dos paraquedistas não é da escola de évora ?
 :Whistle:

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Por acaso não é mesmo dos paraquedistas militares
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Por acaso não é mesmo dos paraquedistas militares




Ok, é porque vi essa frase uma vez quando tirei o curso de parquedismo em évora!


 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Dicididamente cotraplacado marítimo.O mdf,embora resistente à àgua é uma pasta preparada com resinas especiais tal como o contraplacado só que à base de cartão,enquanto que o contraplacado è feito à base de aparas de madeira em camadas sobrepostas.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

O contraplacado é uma excelente opção mas muito caro. O meu material de eleição para revestimentos de aquário é simplesmente aglomerado folheado a faia envernizado com 3 demão com verniz de chão próprio para madeira. Desta forma o material fica impermeabilizado. A escolha do revestimento depende também do cuidado de cada um.

----------


## Ernesto Silva

obrigado a todos pelos esclarecimentos :SbOk2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

off topic:
qua é o teu curso ?

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite,
Não querendo meter a foice em seara alheia deixe-me comentar alguns tópicos, já que li algumas opiniões que julgo não ser as mais correctas.




> O contraplacado é uma excelente opção mas muito caro. O meu material de eleição para revestimentos de aquário é simplesmente aglomerado folheado a faia envernizado com 3 demão com verniz de chão próprio para madeira. Desta forma o material fica impermeabilizado. A escolha do revestimento depende também do cuidado de cada um.


O contraplacado é de facto a melhor solução, mas permite-me discordar em relação ao preço. Não é muito mais caro do que o MDF Hidrófugo. Das quatro opções (contraplacado, MDF Hidrófugo ou não e aglomerado) a pior é sem sombra de dúvida o aglomerado. E passo a explicar porquê.
O contraplacado é um conjunto de lamelas de madeira, coladas com cola de ureia e cujos "sentidos" das lamelas de madeira são contrários.
O MDF (Medium Density Fibreboard) pode ser hidrófugo - tem capacidades de resistência à humidade superior e tem um pigmento esverdeado (para se distinguir do normal) - ou normal. 
O aglomerado são aparas de madeira desfeitas misturadas com cola e devidamente prensadas. Em termos de resistência à humidade é a que apresenta piores resultados.
Em relação ao envernizamento permite-me discordar da tua opinião. É preferível dar duas demãos de tapaporos (de boa qualidade) e uma demão de verniz normal. O que faz impermeabilizar é o tapaporos e não o verniz. Se escolheres um verniz de soalho, só estás a escolher um verniz com maior capacidade de resistência à abrasão. Visto tratar-se de um móvel julgo não ser a melhor solução. Para além disso, esse verniz é mais caro que o tapaporos.





> Dicididamente cotraplacado marítimo.O mdf,embora resistente à àgua é uma pasta preparada com resinas especiais tal como o contraplacado só que à base de cartão,enquanto que o contraplacado è feito à base de aparas de madeira em camadas sobrepostas.


Correndo o risco de me repetir. O MDF não é composto por resinas especiais. É composto por aparas de madeira de baixa qualidade mas com dimensões muito mais pequenas que o aglomerado. É adicionado uma cola, fazem uma "papa", metem numa prensa, calibram e já está.
O contraplacado é feito de forma diferente. É composto por "folhas" de madeira de espessura variável (pode ir de 1mm até vários mm) e coladas em camadas. A cola usada é à base de ureia, o que lhe dá uma resistência razoável à humidade.

Peço desculpa pela explicação prolongada, mas julgo ser interessante que compreendam as diferenças.
Caso necessitem alguma explicação, façam favor de mandar MP.

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Nuno Filipe,

Antes de mais obrigado pela tua explicação, nem sabia o que queria dizer MDF. Percebo perfeitamente a indecisão entre o MDF hidrófobo e o contraplacado marítimo se o seu uso fosse para algo mais exposto a condições ambientais agressivas como contacto intenso com água ou exposição a condições de exterior (sol, chuva, etc.) mas para revestimento da estrutura de suporte de um aquário parece-me excessivo e daí a minha opção pelo aglomerado folheado (para quem não sabe o folheado é uma camada milimétrica de madeira a cobrir o aglomerado. No caso do meu aq. de 720l de água salgada com mais de 3 anos de existência nunca tive nenhum tipo de problema com o aglomerado folheado, resulta na perfeição e recomendo.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Só que num desatino de uma fuga grande de àgua acontece-lhe o mesmo que a um pão posto dentro de àgua.Não è por uma qualquer razão que se fazem ou faziam (as fibras contrariaram isso) pequenos barcos.
Fica bem.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite,
> Não querendo meter a foice em seara alheia deixe-me comentar alguns tópicos, já que li algumas opiniões que julgo não ser as mais correctas.
> 
> 
> O contraplacado é de facto a melhor solução, mas permite-me discordar em relação ao preço. Não é muito mais caro do que o MDF Hidrófugo. Das quatro opções (contraplacado, MDF Hidrófugo ou não e aglomerado) a pior é sem sombra de dúvida o aglomerado. E passo a explicar porquê.
> O contraplacado é um conjunto de lamelas de madeira, coladas com cola de ureia e cujos "sentidos" das lamelas de madeira são contrários.
> O MDF (Medium Density Fibreboard) pode ser hidrófugo - tem capacidades de resistência à humidade superior e tem um pigmento esverdeado (para se distinguir do normal) - ou normal. 
> O aglomerado são aparas de madeira desfeitas misturadas com cola e devidamente prensadas. Em termos de resistência à humidade é a que apresenta piores resultados.
> Em relação ao envernizamento permite-me discordar da tua opinião. É preferível dar duas demãos de tapaporos (de boa qualidade) e uma demão de verniz normal. O que faz impermeabilizar é o tapaporos e não o verniz. Se escolheres um verniz de soalho, só estás a escolher um verniz com maior capacidade de resistência à abrasão. Visto tratar-se de um móvel julgo não ser a melhor solução. Para além disso, esse verniz é mais caro que o tapaporos.
> ...


Quando digo que o MDF é preparado com resinas especiais,quero dizer que a madeira,tal como no contraplacado è o seu composto base e a pasta de que falas é pasta de cartão que como sabes tal como o papel (mais refinado) sai da madeira (celulose) e tambem usa resinas no seu algumerado.

Abraço.

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Agradeço a todos os esclarecimentos sobre os materiais. Já fui saber preços e uma placa de contrplacado marítimo de 2,50x1,25 folheado a carvalho sem nenhum tratamento, em "crú", custa 83 + IVA e uma placa de MDF hidrofugo com 2,44x1,22 custa 61 + IVA, também em "crú". O aquário é grande mas não é para andar a transbordar há que ter cuidado.


> off topic:
> qua é o teu curso ?


o Meu curso é o CCXV
QUE NUNCA POR VENCIDOS SE CONHEÇAM :Olá:

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boas, 
De facto os aquários não são feitos para transbordar. Nem convém.
A minha experiência nos revestimentos de estruturas para aquários diz-me que quem tiver uma sump debaixo do mesmo e nesta houver alguma movimentação (quedas) de água, há sempre muita humidade dentro do móvel.
Infelizmente é o caso da minha poça.
Por isso acho que o produto adequado é o contraplacado.
Abraço.

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Vejo por aqui muitos exemplos de revestimentos como os que falam e resultam porém eu escolhi outro material para o meu sistema, escolhi chapa acrílica de 4mm preta brilhante que cortei em painéis que ficam fixos à estrutura de suporte por ímans. É pratico de tirar e colocar, pode cair-lhe a agua que for que não tem qualquer problema, é fácil de limpar, leve e não carece de dobradiças, nem fechos, etc...quando colocado dá um aspecto de painel único muito discreto. A chapa acrílica é outra possibilidade que podem considerar. Fica a sugestão.

Painéis de chapa acrílica preta brilhante


Fixação dos painéis de chapa acrílica preto brilhante com íman


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...  :Olá:  

Pedro, esse acrílico que falas tem que medidas? Será que consigo arranjar uns paineis de 65x120cm ? Têm consistência suficiente para não quebrar? E acima de tudo, qual o preço em relação aos compostos à base de madeira que aqui estão em questão?

Independentemente da resposta, acho a tua solução "muito interessante" e até existe uma probabilidade alta de a adoptar na substituição da minha cobertura provisória!

Um abraço.  :SbOk:  

Agora para o militar  :Olá:   :Vitoria:  !

Se desenhares as coisas bem e tiveres tudo bem montado, dificilmente tens inundações! No entanto se fizeres as coisas à pressa (típico do pessoal que começa, falo por mim no início), terás certamente inundações! Seja como for tem calma e faz as coisas pensadas e ponderadas. 

Em relação aos compostos de madeira, aconselho-te o MDF marítimo, pois no meu aquário anterior era o que tinha como cobertura, sendo que tive uma quantidade "importante" de inundações e nem sinal de danos no MDF!

Pondera e executa...  :yb665:   :SbOk2:  Abraço...

----------


## NunoFilipe

> :
>  escolhi chapa acrílica de 4mm preta brilhante que cortei em painéis que ficam fixos à estrutura de suporte por ímans. É pratico de tirar e colocar, pode cair-lhe a agua que for que não tem qualquer problema, é fácil de limpar, leve e não carece de dobradiças, nem fechos, etc...quando colocado dá um aspecto de painel único muito discreto. A chapa acrílica é outra possibilidade que podem considerar. Fica a sugestão.


Boa noite, Pedro
De facto o acrílico é uma solução a ponderar (de longe a melhor solução em termos práticos). Para mim a parte estética é muito importante e nessa base acho que nada bate a madeira. Será defeito profissional... :Coradoeolhos:  




> :
> 
> Em relação aos compostos de madeira, aconselho-te o MDF marítimo, pois no meu aquário anterior era o que tinha como cobertura, sendo que tive uma quantidade "importante" de inundações e nem sinal de danos no MDF!


Boa noite, José
Peço desculpa pela correcção mas deves estar a fazer confusão. Se o MDF que tens é esverdeado então é MDF Hidrófugo e não marítimo (já que isso não existe). O MDF Hidrófugo resiste melhor à humidade do que o MDF normal mas nada é resistente à água. 
O único material que se designa por "marítimo" é o contraplacado.

Em caso de inundações quer usando um produto ou outro, o melhor é  :yb663:  um bocado para que não haja problemas. Principalmente em termos de alteração de cores (manchas) na madeira. Se usarem folheados de Carvalho, Castanho ou Faia então  :yb663:   :yb663: .

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas!

De facto enganei-me! Queria dizer contraplacado!
Foi o sono! Dormi 6horas nos ultimos 2 dias!  Abracos!

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Boas!
> 
> De facto enganei-me! Queria dizer contraplacado!
> Foi o sono! Dormi 6horas nos ultimos 2 dias!  Abracos!


Acontece aos melhores. Ve se aproveitas o fim de semana para por o sono em dia.  :SbOk2:  
Abraço.

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas...  
> 
> Pedro, esse acrílico que falas tem que medidas? Será que consigo arranjar uns painéis de 65x120cm ? Têm consistência suficiente para não quebrar? E acima de tudo, qual o preço em relação aos compostos à base de madeira que aqui estão em questão?
> 
> Independentemente da resposta, acho a tua solução "muito interessante" e até existe uma probabilidade alta de a adoptar na substituição da minha cobertura provisória!
> 
> Um abraço.


 :Olá: Viva
Estas chapas de acrílico preto que uso têm 90x45 ou 50cm mas foram cortadas de chapas maiores e são do tipo conformável, logo mais caras, mas não é necessário que sejam deste tipo, apenas as uso porque as tinha disponíveis, ou seja, aproveitei material que tinha. São muito elásticas mas não deformam e muito resistentes, têm cerca de 3 ou 4mm de espessura. Poderás usar chapa acrílica de revestimento como as usadas nos reclames luminosos, e podes comprar na Norplex na sede em Seixezelo - Vila Nova de Gaia ou na delegação na Amora, vende ao m2 ou à chapa inteira.
Claro que também há a Dagol e a Plásticos do Sado

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## AndréQuintino

Uma pergunta, madeira como o carvalho ou faia envernizada umas quantas vezes não fica impermeável permitindo assim a utilização para aquário sem problemas?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Uma pergunta, madeira como o carvalho ou faia envernizada umas quantas vezes não fica impermeável permitindo assim a utilização para aquário sem problemas?


 :Olá:  Quintino

Com duas mãos de tapa-poros (passar lixa nº600 antes da segunda mão) e mais duas ou três de verniz marítimo (o mesmo procedimento que no tapa-poros),fica impecável por muitos anos (deves sempre proteger com uma toalha os salpicos durante a manutenção).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

